# Bleed the power stearing



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

As far as i know, putting the car up on jack stands and turning from lock to lock while the car is running should bleed the PS system, am i correct in this manner?

my problem is when turning from left to right, especially quickly it stiffens up, this could be dangerous in a siltation where im avoiding an accident, i live in philly suburbs and no one knows how to drive, so i do this almost daily.

ps i did have a high pressure PS hose go when i first got the car, not long enough to tell if this was a result of that.


----------



## Pete196 (Mar 25, 2007)

Are you still out there? Check your mailbox.


----------

